# Why China wins medals, is this real?



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

So I found this pic in facebook, doubt the authenticity, an idea guys?
*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/480529_449483745074819_2108515969_n.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 7, 2012)

d hell...link plz?


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2012)

It's hardwork, what else ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> d hell...link plz?


Lots of pics, search google, some I found: Training or Torture? How China prepares for the Olympics | MyBloogle – an Eastern Blog with a Western Twist
Are the Chinese winning Olympic medals through child cruelty & torture? (+video) | Joe Miller
The dirty side - why China wins Olympic? | Linux Blog, Server Management tutorials, cPanel Tutorials

Seems to be true, cause some 16yrs breaking Michael Phelps records is virtually impossible, that by a large margin, intense training is the only way unless they are doping.



Faun said:


> It's hardwork, what else ?


Hence I am doubting the authenticity of these pics, but then again china are really not known for their human rights, or child labor.


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> Seems to be true, cause some 16yrs breaking Michael Phelps records is virtually impossible, that by a large margin, intense training is the only way unless they are doping.



She broke the world record, and beat Lochte's timing on the last 50 metres. Hardly impossible. That way, you should question why teenager Missy Franklin won 4 gold medals or Ruta Meilutyte (15 yrs) won the breaststroke gold.

Pictures may be authentic, but it's legal.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2012)

wth...the kids are merely 4 t0 5 yrs old....and so much cruelty.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 7, 2012)

So if the Chinese do it it is "cruelty" 

Before any outrage, remember, an equivalent for Yindans would be the person forcing their kid to beg/work in hazardous environment. Or forcing them with pencil/copy (in middle class). 

This intensive training explains though why Chinese own in individual sports while suck in team sports.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2012)

This asks for a debate actually, how much is too much?

What if they justify it saying "going the extra mile"?

And, in any training camp, you could get such rugged, tortured, crying faces if you are intending to click such photos only. And, would you consider commando trainings inhuman or illegal?


----------



## thatsashok (Aug 7, 2012)

Its better than IIT coaching from LKG


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

@tkin: u saw the pics...I saw it on Dicovery/NG Channel
this is real...& hard practice


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2012)

looks good, not cruel
think the gymnasts everywhere start very young


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

All Indians suck. China rocks. In Sports.

If you can't play, you can still contribute by going to events.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolutely Hardwork and dedication, though facilities play a major support. 
While others are rejoicing with GOLD medals, we are hoping for atleast a BRONZE!


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothing about facilities. We aren't worse than Kenya and Ethopia in those. We lack the hard work and the culture / community backing.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

ico said:


> All Indians suck. China rocks. In Sports.
> 
> If you can't play, you can still contribute by going to events.



In India, Corruption plays well than the sports in olympics.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> In India, Corruption plays well than the sports in olympics.


I agree, but don't make silly posts. Corruption is an old excuse.


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

ico said:


> I agree, but don't make silly posts. Corruption is an old excuse.



Silly? Its the fact, corruption thrives much better here than anything else.

Hard working sportsmen are there, they don't get the facilities and monetary help they deserve due to corruption.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

ico said:


> I agree, but don't make silly posts. Corruption is an old excuse.



Its no silly and not an old excuse. Its happening everywhere.


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

ico said:


> All Indians suck. China rocks. In Sports.
> 
> If you can't play, you can still contribute by going to events.



Now that's a silly comment.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

In india its not corruption, but out mindset, 'beta cricketer banega' thats the moto of our parents, they all dream to make large, but in fact there are very few countries in which cricketers make as much as ours do, and even then they invest for olympic medals, we just don't care about olympics, we are happy in our on dream world in which the cricket is the supreme sports and olympics are just nothing, which is the opposite all over the world.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Silly? Its the fact, corruption thrives much better here than anything else.
> 
> Hard working sportsmen are there, they don't get the facilities and monetary help they deserve due to corruption.


How many people actually go and watch events? None. Is the community putting their money by buying tickets? How will organisations get the revenue?

No point of blaming the govt. and  corruption. Old excuse. Retarded public is the one to blame. They sit on chair and watch Cricket. That's all.



Xccentricity said:


> Now that's a silly comment.


Nope, it isn't silly sir. Far less silly than yours. Go to some stadium to watch something other than IPL next time.


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

Its corruption most of the times for athletics. There are many hard working athletes, they often don't get any monetary help and facilities.

Like the hockey time was made to clean their toilets/football team was given something like 5k rupees etc. Its all due to corruption, money meant for them is being eaten away, this is why people are not keen/encouraged to get into athletics.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> In india its not corruption, but out mindset, 'beta cricketer banega' thats the moto of our parents, they all dream to make large, but in fact there are very few countries in which cricketers make as much as ours do, and even then they invest for olympic medals, we just don't care about olympics, we are happy in our on dream world in which the cricket is the supreme sports and olympics are just nothing, which is the opposite all over the world.



Comparing to other games, it is the only game that has craze all over india. They get sponsors more, so they are spending more on. Nobody gives a hi-5 for other sports wins.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Its corruption most of the times for athletics. There are many hard working athletes, they often don't get any monetary help and facilities.
> 
> Like the hockey time was made to clean their toilets/football team was given something like 5k rupees etc. Its all due to corruption, money meant for them is being eaten away, this is why people are not keen/encouraged to get into athletics.


Have you even gone out once to watch an athletic event/hockey match/football match?

Govt. and corruption excuses are old. Public isn't any better. Both aren't doing their bit. Result = zero.


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

ico said:


> How many people actually go and watch events? None. Is the community putting their money by buying tickets? How will organizations get the revenue?
> 
> No point of blaming the govt. and  corruption. Old excuse. Retarded public is the one to blame. They sit on chair and watch Cricket. That's all.



Why don't people watch these events? Maybe its because Indians most of the times don't win medals?

You feel its because of a lack of hard work, I feel its because of the indifference meted out to these people both by the Government and the public. Govt and public only reward the cricketers giving them crores, sites endorsements and what not.

Look at the athlete who now works at a brick kiln, isn't the bureaucracy and red-tape to be blamed for her fate?



ico said:


> All Indians suck. China rocks. In Sports.
> 
> If you can't play, you can still contribute by going to events.



Let me rephrase that - Majority of the Indians who are indifferent to other athletes and only support cricket suck.



ico said:


> Have you even gone out once to watch an athletic event/hockey match/football match?



I indeed have.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Have you even gone out once to watch an athletic event/hockey match/football match?


I go out to watch football all the time, but I think this is limited to us bengalis, the gallery is full during most of the interesting matches even in rain or heat, tickets are extremely cheap, 40/50 rs would net you a good seat.

But never went to see hockey or athletic event.



Xccentricity said:


> Why don't people watch these events? Maybe its because no Indian ever wins medals?
> 
> You feel its because of a lack of hard work, I feel its because of the indifference meted out to these people both by the Government and the public. Govt and public only reward the cricketers giving them crores, sites endorsements and what not.
> 
> ...


We need 

1. Training centers.
2. Educated coaches.
3. Proper nutrition for the athletes, also they should check for scams, cause in paper the athletes be eating chicken, in reality they will be fed dal and rice.
4. Prize money for athletes winning medals(UP and hariyana I think is doing it this year).


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> I go out to watch football all the time, but I think this is limited to us bengalis, the gallery is full during most of the interesting matches even in rain or heat, tickets are extremely cheap, 40/50 rs would net you a good seat.
> 
> But never went to see hockey or athletic event.


I go out for usually Hockey. Sometimes Tennis as the Commonwealth Venue is walking distance. Football as well when it's happening in Ambedkar Stadium.


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> I go out to watch football all the time, but I think this is limited to us bengalis, the gallery is full during most of the interesting matches even in rain or heat, tickets are extremely cheap, 40/50 rs would net you a good seat.
> 
> But never went to see hockey or athletic event.
> 
> ...



Bang on the point. A decent amount as prize money, not the pittance that is being paid to them.

I feel this thread should be moved to the Fight Club


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Bang on the point. A decent amount as prize money, not the pittance that is being paid to them.
> 
> I feel this thread should be moved to the *Fight Club*


ico, you here? The man has a request my lord


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> I go out to watch football all the time, but I think this is limited to us bengalis, the gallery is full during most of the interesting matches even in rain or heat, tickets are extremely cheap, 40/50 rs would net you a good seat.
> 
> But never went to see hockey or athletic event.
> 
> ...



5. Concessions for the winning athletes as like MLA/MP s?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2012)

Being involved in sports for a good amount of time, I can't deny with either of the reasons. But I'll say, major reason is the lacking mindset. Believe me, not every player has got the guts to prepare "hard enough" to be of olympics' level. Of course, some players who are ready to sacrifice get crushed in the rush due to unavailability of facilities. But how much? I mean a bunchful of players out of fkin 1 billion + ? That's our support for sports. Community support is the biggest thing which stops talented players from going beyond certain level. I had one friend who was damn good at 100m sprint but just because his homely support was not good enough, he couldn't do anything. 
About going to watch events, leave international level events, how many people even go to national level competitions, where no stupid reason of "Yindians don't win medal" can be made.

Lastly, money matters. I have seen how sports officials literally eat all the money which is funded by the govt. We get less funds, but if at all the "less funds" are utilised in a proper manner, days of single digit medals would be over, if not flurry of golds.


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Nope, it isn't silly sir. Far less silly than yours. Go to some stadium to watch something other than IPL next time.



You Sir talk like you have personally seen me at an IPL match, I never have been to any cricket match nor will spend my money on it. 

You saying "all" Indians suck is just silly, the "majority" who blindly worship Cricket ignoring our other athletes are the ones who as you say "suck".


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 7, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> Its better than IIT coaching from LKG



Don't talk  like n00b.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

hahahhahaha.....
nothing cruel in it

For gymnasts, its compulsory to get trained in the age less than 10 yrs, coz the flexibility can be developed in early age only


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 7, 2012)

Why we don't see many good athletes ?

1. No proper facilities.

2. Schools does not have a dedicated desire to produce ATHLETES, partly because parents does not what this way, they only want doctors and engineers. So, the school curriculum does not make it compulsory to choose such sports as career option.

3. Political parties are not interested in supporting this kind of sport because, they won't earn votes by doing so.

4. Very few sponsors for such sports. More companies from private sector should come forward to help and sponsor the athletes.

We don't go to watch such sports event [track and field ] since this events either takes small amount of time to finish off or the events are organized in such a way that it kills a good amount of time to seat and watch it.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Why we don't see many good athletes ?
> 
> 1. No proper facilities.
> 
> ...


all of it
and also

5.Indian mentality is centered upon "playing for one-self" (leaving some exceptions).Thats why we see Cricket boom where as Football/Hockey doom


----------



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2012)

Apart from all the discussed reasons, in my opinion, we don't give much importance to sports. When we do, then it is for cricket or a regional sport (like Jallikattu in Tamil Nadu).

Every single sports person I knew from my school/ college days is not involved in that sport today. They have lost their way over the sport and started giving importance to their jobs. 

This general apathy is mainly because sportspersons can't take up sport as their career in India, unless they are well heeled.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 7, 2012)

Dhirajthefreak said:


> Don't talk  like n00b.



I don't see anything wrong in what the guy said. Students here are force-fed education, but they actually understand very little. Talking of sports as a career makes most parents angry, they want you to be successful but not by taking sports as a medium. India is lol, let's accept it and try to change it.

As far as the facilities and stuff goes, I thought Ethiopia was the poorest country in the world. Yet their athletes own the track and field.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

only one word - hard work that's it!!!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> @tkin: u saw the pics...I saw it on Dicovery/NG Channel
> this is real...& hard practice



i was going to write this 

as much as i hate to think about it, it generally feels like most of us when it comes to the main, off-the-keyboard life, are usually pakoda-munching couch-stuck cricket fans, even if we rarely play it (though ckt is also a game/sport, demanding a good amount of physical/mental fitness level). returning to the topic, it would also be beneficial to note in the hindsight that the chinese also have great respect for physical culture deeply ingrained in their way of life since thousands of years (if am correct, their long-distance trains, buses, etc., officially take pauses for travellers to exercise their joints in a while). we seemed to have lost much of it with the passage of time (several factors being the causes for it, though most of them can be counted as being more of excuses). a reply isn't necessitated, but it would be good to ponder for a moment how we feel or what's our reaction like when one of our friends invites us for a roster of a respectably demanding exercise regimen, and a lot of us internally cringe, forget all the discussion of going out to watch sports or gracing the seats of stadiums ("_*exercise*_ *?!* oye rehne de yaar! kiska bhala hua hai isse? samosa-kachori kha ke aate hain mast masaaledaar! baad mein JIM join karke JIMMING karenge phir kabhi..")



Piyush said:


> hahahhahaha.....
> nothing cruel in it
> 
> For gymnasts, its compulsory to get trained in the age less than 10 yrs, coz the flexibility can be developed in early age only



well said.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2012)

hmm
people dont take sports as a career option, that is the problem, the school/college level tt, carrom, chess, badminton scene is thriving, after that they all pick careers 
then again we play kho kho, king kong and atiya patiya for timepass 
its expensive to kit up, that's definitely a barrier


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hmm
> people dont take sports as a career option, that is the problem, the school/college level tt, carrom, chess, badminton scene is thriving, after that they all pick careers
> then again we play kho kho, king kong and atiya patiya for timepass
> its expensive to kit up, that's definitely a barrier



Few schools dont even concentrating on SPORTS. When i studied, i had no PT period. 
All the schools has to dedicate a period/time for the sports mandatorily.


----------



## nginx (Aug 8, 2012)

I think in many countries you can even get into good Universities and Colleges simply because you are a good athlete. That's the importance given to sports. Its not the same here is it? You either have good grades or you are nothing.

Most schools in India merely have PT classes just for casual sports or pastime. There is no dedication to excel in any sports or cultivate interest in any sport other than cricket. Most of the time you will find that the PT teachers themselves only know how to do a few drills and that's about it. They don't know anything about training/coaching the students to be good at various types of sports. Obviously schools are not bothered with hiring an expert either because the parents don't care how good or bad their kids are at sports. You HAVE to get good grades and that's the end of that.

But at the end of the day its hard to blame the parents either. The system is what influences their thinking. Nobody wants their kids to take the road less traveled. Very few athletes in India outside cricket make decent money and that can only help to discourage people from going down that route.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2012)

nginx said:


> I think in many countries you can even get into good Universities and Colleges simply because you are a good athlete. That's the importance given to sports. Its not the same here is it? You either have good grades or you are nothing.
> 
> Most schools in India merely have PT classes just for casual sports or pastime. There is no dedication to excel in any sports or cultivate interest in any sport other than cricket. Most of the time you will find that the PT teachers themselves only know how to do a few drills and that's about it. They don't know anything about training/coaching the students to be good at various types of sports. Obviously schools are not bothered with hiring an expert either because the parents don't care how good or bad their kids are at sports. You HAVE to get good grades and that's the end of that.
> 
> But at the end of the day its hard to blame the parents either. The system is what influences their thinking. Nobody wants their kids to take the road less traveled. Very few athletes in India outside cricket make decent money and that can only help to discourage people from going down that route.


correct. Indian culture is to blame.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2012)

ico said:


> correct. Indian culture is to blame.



The universal answer to all threads involving India. 

I think there is no pride to be obtained from representing India in the olympics, let alone winning medals. Because, no one gives a damn who wins how many medals. If someone wins a medal, it just serves as fodder to chain-mailers who look for excuses to share pics of said athletes on "FAIL"book, touting NATIONAL PRIDE, but in reality no one gives a damn. It is as good as not participating in the olympics at all. Its like a street performer who does tremendous feats, but no one pays him his due.

If India was really serious about national pride in the olympics or other international sporting events, that pic in OP would be depicting Indians and would be circulated in China about why India wins medals all the time.

Besides, I see nothing wrong in the pic, irrespective of its authenticity. No pain, no gain.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh please, irrespective of the fact that we've been poor, winning an Olympic Gold is the ultimate achievement a person can achieve, leave alone a player.


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2012)

ico said:


> correct. Indian culture is to blame.



I was going to say this. Indian culture is also to blame for Mary Kom, Gagan Narang, Saina Nehwal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

The reason for China being No.1 on gold bcoz they put a lot of effort on athletes & sports as u can see in the OP images.
thats bring the best in them...by wining gold in maximum events.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys the main problem is INDIANS Dont Support sports
THEY JUST SUPPORT CRICKET
Why dont huge companys sponsor other sports in india? Eh???
Indians+training for sports = TOP 10 in Olympics


----------



## KDroid (Aug 8, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Guys the main problem is INDIANS Dont Support sports
> THEY JUST SUPPORT CRICKET
> Why dont huge companys sponsor other sports in india? Eh???
> Indians+training for sports = TOP 10 in Olympics



 why are you blaming the private companies? It is not their duty to encourage sports, man. If I own a company, I'll want to invest /sponsor something that gives returns.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2012)

KDroid said:


> why are you blaming the private companies? It is not their duty to encourage sports, man. If I own a company, I'll want to invest /sponsor something that gives returns.



Indeed. In India, sports is considered entertainment. Not to mention a good platform for rich folks to dump their black money, the returns they get are taxed and therefore "white money". I can't understand how does this appeal to the people. Apparently, Indians fall for anything, given its hyped enough. Take IPL for example, its a load of tripe, but they've made it look so glamorous that everyone is blinded and opportunists rub their hands. Nations pride? Bollocks!


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

Athletes/Sportspersons needs some moral/monetary support from Organisations/governments, to boost their confidence/level-of-living/trainings.
Without the confidence, how can even think that HE's GONNA WIN!


----------

